# Pooping in food bowl



## magenh (Jun 14, 2009)

I've had my little girl Tak for 2 weeks now. She has pooped in her food bowl pretty much from the first night I brought her home. She eats all of the food except for where she poops. I thought that maybe it was because she was in a new place and she would stop, but she hasn't. She doesn't go very much on her liner. It's either in her litter box or in her food bowl.

Here she is beside her food bowl.

[attachment=1:2i72si01]Tak.jpg[/attachment:2i72si01]

Here she is in her food bowl.

[attachment=0:2i72si01]Tak2.jpg[/attachment:2i72si01]

Is it that her bowl is too deep? That's my best guess. We used a much shallower bowl for my last hedgie, but this is what the breeder I bought Tak from uses with her hedgies, so I thought I might help keep from scattering food all over the cage. Suggestions? Advice?

Edit: The food in her bowl is Spike's Delight Baby's First Crumbs. It's what she was fed at the breeders so I haven't altered her diet yet because I wanted her to adjust to the new home before I changed the food. Also, I'm going out of town on vacation, so she's staying with my neighbor and I don't want to change her food until all of that is over.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Try getting a smaller ceramic bowl if she can't fit in it she probably won't be able to poop in it either.


----------



## mighty mouse (Jul 2, 2009)

I would try a smaller bowl that she can't fit in - that might deter her from messing there.


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

She needs a smaller bowl that she can't sit in.


----------



## magenh (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks everyone for confirming what I felt pretty sure was the problem!


----------

